# Full Custom System in a Infiniti G-35 coupe by JML Audio



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for taking a look, any feedback is greatly appreciated 











Source Unit: Clarion Pro Audio

Satellite Radio: Clarion 

Ipod Control: JML Custom Ipod Mounting System

Speakers: Dynaudio

Subwoofer: Treo Engineering Street Series 

Speaker Amplifier: Zapco Reference

Subwoofer Amplifier: Zapco Reference 

Wiring: Stinger & Lightning Audio

Sound Dampening: Cascade Audio Engineering 


The JML Audio Staff



The Vehicle Itself










Source Unit




























Sound Dampening





































Mids in Custom Speaker Adaptors




























Custom Ipod Mounting System





































Custom Fiberglass Sub Enclosure




























Trunk Layout 














































Custom Personalized Plexiglass Floating Subwoofer Grill "VIV is client nickname"





































Custom 2 layer false floor
Custom Plexiglass Infinity logo with press fit grill


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

wow you guys sure do pump out a lot of vehicles. Whats your average turn around time for a custom job like that?

in your system diagram pic, you show 2 subs but im only seein 1 in the trunk. where did the second go?


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

System diagram also shows you are using DLS Iridiums. I take it, you copy and pasted the wrong diagram.


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Each one of these system designs took over a month to build. Some of them we did the entire system at once and some of them like this G-35 for example we did in 4 seperate stages over 8 months before we had the fully completed project. These are some older pictures we just started posting. The system diagram is now correct thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

I love the work you guys produce. It's incredible. 


Just out of curiosity, where is your shop? How many installers do you have? Do you do installs yourself, or just run the business? Thanks for indulging my stupid questions.


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Our facility is in St. Louis, MO. It is myself and two other technicians/fabricators. I take care of the business parts as well as about 95% of the fabrication and design aspect. Hope this clears things up for you. Thanks for the kind words it really means a lot.


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice, clean, and stealth install once again.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Very very nice/expensive equipment you got there! The install is also top notch! Everything looks great so far especially the trunk.


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow, you guys do some very nice work. looked at your webpage and some of the installs you have there and i really like your style. the installs seem to be very space efficient with ample elements of stealth and and a subtle oem flowing look without loosing focus of the individual components... very nice indeed. I always strive to have this sort of fit and finish in my personal installs.
Kudos!!


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

My favorite things about your installs are the plexi grills and the subtle neon lighting that reflects in them. You've mastered that art. I only hope I can pull off something as amazing in my car someday...


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice install! Whats up with buddy lee in the 3rd and 4th pictures? Is he one of your installers.


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

This vehicle is now for sale with full system contact JML Audio of St. louis for further information. 636-343-2020


----------



## Bryce (Apr 6, 2008)

WOW that vehicle is just plain sex


----------

